# Campsite update Morocco



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello All

For those of us in Morocco at the moment or thinking of going, here is an update on a site. In the Vicarious Book 'Camping Morocco' page 85
site yellow 76. Aglou Plage. The site has recently been renovated and now reached a standard that would put many european sites to shame.
The toilet blocks are european and spotlessly clean. 2 large toploading washing machines, shop, m/h washing facilities individually marked hard standings. 

Neil

ps I have no connection with Vicarious Books


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

I know you didn't mean to rub it in! But.......... you just did! 

I'm a glutton for punishment, go on, tell us what the weather's like as well. Cold and changable here. 

Have a fantastic time. No, I mean it, really! :? 

Regards, 

Mike.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info, we'll be there in January so all this information is helpful!


----------

